# Star Wars Episode 9: Angeblich holte Disney George Lucas zu Hilfe



## Darkmoon76 (1. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Angeblich holte Disney George Lucas zu Hilfe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Angeblich holte Disney George Lucas zu Hilfe*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (1. März 2019)

Sooo komplex sind die Charaktere nun auch nicht, dass man da jetzt gleich Lucas persönlich zur Hilfe holen müsste.


----------



## Malifurion (2. März 2019)

Ist wohl wieder so nen Marketing Gag um die Fans zu beruhigen.


----------



## Frullo (2. März 2019)

Wäre ich George Lucas, würde ich Kathleen und JJ folgendes sagen: 

Ihr wolltet meine Mitarbeit bevor ihr diese neue Trilogie angefangen habt nicht. Also ist das euer Baby, eure Suppe, und nun löffelt ihr diese schön selber bis zum Schluss aus. Ich will nichts damit zu tun haben.

Und wäre George Lucas ich, dann würde er ihnen noch beim Rausgehen den Stinkefinger zeigen


----------



## AndreNotSure (2. März 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Sooo komplex sind die Charaktere nun auch nicht, dass man da jetzt gleich Lucas persönlich zur Hilfe holen müsste.



Oh doch...NUR George Lucas kann die komplexe Einfachheit der Charaktere


----------



## Frullo (2. März 2019)

TalebAn76-GER schrieb:


> Oh doch...NUR George Lucas kann die komplexe Einfachheit der Charaktere



Was heisst dieser Satz?!??


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was heisst dieser Satz?!??



Dass nur der komplexe George Lucas die Charaktere einfach kann...?


----------



## Alreech (2. März 2019)

Jar Jar Binks als Reys Sidekick in Episode 9 also bestätigt ?


----------

